# What do you wear under your riding shorts/pants



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Been rocking just boxers under my riding gear, not the most comfortable thing though. Wondering what every one else wears, no ****:nono:


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

usually my underwear


----------



## mountains (Apr 10, 2009)

I like boxer briefs, I find that they show the girls just enough of what you're packin', although in seventh grade someone told me that they may lower my sperm count. If you're not comfortable riding in boxers you could pick up some compression shorts at any sporting goods store.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

pearl izumi ultrasensor. keeps everything in place, little padding from the chamois.


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

under wear, boxers mostly


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

ride commando


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

*keep your nuts tucked*

That is great advice. I almost always wear lycra/chamois. It protects the boys, and also the chamois helps to protect the pudendal nerves. I like to feel my johnson (ya know!), and I'd like to continue to have erections for many years after I am done riding a bike.

The rest of you boxer/brief dudes are just nuts, or ignorant.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

You should never do anything but commando if you are wearing chammy lined bike shorts. Any layer between you and the chammy is wrecking the whole point of the chammy, which is to reduce friction and increase wicking. Feels weird at first, but totally works.

So, to answer the post, If I'm wearing a pair of DH shorts, Azonic, Royal, Fox or whatever, I have a pair of lycra cycling shorts with a built in Chamois under them. I actually just started wearing bib shorts, and they are so comfy, I'll never go back.
Under the cycling shorts? Nothing but the jewels.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum, it's breathtaking... I suggest you try it.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I notice chain reaction has some Animal impact shorts on sale for $35.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34972

could these be worn freestyle?


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

csermonet said:


> I notice chain reaction has some Animal impact shorts on sale for $35.
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34972
> 
> could these be worn freestyle?


I've been thinking about a pair of these for some of my rides, but I'm not sure what's under them. Do you wear lycra and then the padded shorts? if not, do they have a chamois? my balls want to know these things.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

661 d3o shorts
http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=PG3052

sickest chamois ever! super super comfy, and has nice padding on the hips. Don't notice it riding, stays in place. Stoked


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

A pair of these:

http://www.bicyclebuys.com/clothing/BodyPadding/0791058PART

So much more comfortable with a chamois if you have to do any kind of pedalling (which may happen on a bike from time to time....  ).


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

POC hip armor.

http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/POC-Hip-VPD-Impact-Short/POC0059M.html

I have 661 pro bombers, and they are too restrictive.


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

commando is mucho comfy


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

im going to get some of the fox titan shorts. built in hip pads and chamois. after two hip checks and a month or so off because of it im going to be using hip pads. Im going to look funny. due to current injuries and wanting to avoid them in the future ill be wearing a wrist gaurd, leatt brace, hip pads, knee/shin, elbow/forearm, and probably some type of upper body armor.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Jockey makes lycra based briefs which don't contribute to monkey butt. It's kinda nice having a little something on when doing the ninja costume change in the parking lot


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

i have several pair of zoic shorts they come with a pair of comp shorts and they have a shammy and are super comfy the have loops that connect 2 the shorts. also i find wearing them under regular cargo shorts or jeans works too you just have 2 wear a belt with them


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Davec113,

I have been wondering about the POC shorts. I have not met anyone that has tried them. The POC VPD stuff sure protects well, not sure how flexible it will be. These types of padded shorts I like to wear OVER my chamois. The price is a bit steep, but it's so much more important to get state of the art safety gear, than the latest bling on the bike. The safety gear usually outlasts the bike gear, since I use it until I wear it out, unlike bike gear which gets upgraded when the new improved stuff comes along.

Anyone with experience with the POC hip armor?


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

free ballin'




or boxers, usually boxers


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

chup29 said:


> free ballin'
> i like to ride a trail for the first time commando it adds to the balls out feeling i get:thumbsup:


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Boxer briefs.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Spandex riding shorts.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Bib's and I'll never wear anything else.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

William42 said:


> 661 d3o shorts
> http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=PG3052
> 
> sickest chamois ever! super super comfy, and has nice padding on the hips. Don't notice it riding, stays in place. Stoked


actually these don't have a chamois, wish they did.

Reading these replies makes me wonder what kind of riding you guys do if you've never hit your butt/package/etc on your rear tire. Usually you only need to experience that once to realize how much some padding in the area can help.

I've taken enough blows to the hips, thighs, ass, balls and tailbone to appreciate having pads in these areas. Of the protective liner shorts I've tried, the TLD's have the best protection coverage except for the crotch. The Fox has better crotch padding but is lacking elsewhere. The 661 Evo has nothing in the crotch, is weird lycra material, but has better protection of the thighs than the Fox. The hard plastic ones like the 661 Bomber are too stiff and bulky.

I've been wearing minimal armor lately on the legs and arms but always wear protective under shorts since it seems that area has been taking the most painful hits. Waiting for them to make a better product still, I've had some nasty asscrack tire hits especially that I could use more protection for, but mostly it's my thighs and hips that take the hits.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nothing but.......*YOUR GIRLFRIEND'S LIPSTICK*


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

William42 said:


> 661 d3o shorts
> http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=PG3052
> 
> sickest chamois ever! super super comfy, and has nice padding on the hips. Don't notice it riding, stays in place. Stoked


How well do padded shorts stand up to washing? Seems like the padding might suffer after too many wash cycles, which is why I haven't been wearing them commando.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

boxer briefs or preferably my Under armour compression shorts.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Girlfriend's thong.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Chanel No. 5 my friend. 



JK. I use the TLD XC shorts for most of my downhilling and the chamois is pretty good. No underwear obviously, cause I appreciate the lack of taint rash.


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> Girlfriend's thong.


BMX'ers do this minus the girlfriend part


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

With jeans, boxxers. 
With riding shorts, nothing.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

airwreck said:


> actually these don't have a chamois, wish they did.
> 
> Reading these replies makes me wonder what kind of riding you guys do if you've never hit your butt/package/etc on your rear tire. Usually you only need to experience that once to realize how much some padding in the area can help..


I agree, but the chamois isn't such a big deal to me. It keeps my junk tucked up out of the way, and the DH pants I wear when I ride do the rest, I've had some pretty serious tire hits, and as long as my junk is up and not down then it hasn't really been a problem.



genemk said:


> How well do padded shorts stand up to washing? Seems like the padding might suffer after too many wash cycles, which is why I haven't been wearing them commando.


No difference between now and when I bought them, gone through several wash cycles. I've always let them air dry rather then putting them in the dryer.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

I rock these! Good price, great padding, and the added protection doesn't hurt.

http://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/Aut...=Shorts&proNumber=26007&imgName=26007001F.jpg


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

Im very dissapointed with the fox launch shorts. None of the seams are sewn flat like even the cheapest short liners, even the chamois has a big seam sticking up around the edges. It chafes and itches just to try it on. Big waste of $50.
Padding is fine for AM/XC type riding where you need to pedal, but its not going to protect a lot. Id want something beefier if Im not pedaling (much)


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello kitty panties. Unless im racing then I man up to the Batman underoos.


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

swing free.... sometimes knee/shin in the gnar gnar.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

For FR/DH, just Under Armour compression briefs. For XC days some type of biking shorts with chamois are a must when spending hours in the saddle.


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

I want d30 short with a padded crotch pad. I have 661 d30 shorts without chamois pad at the moment and wear them over a liner short with a padded crotch. It is too sweaty and slides around too much.

The only d30 short I can find with a pad is by Syder and is $270 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Any other suggestions that are at least half that price?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

my baggies have chamios. so nada.


----------



## illbedeadbefore30 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ball sweat.:thumbsup:


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

underarmour
started wearing it for rugby to keep the boys contained, kept with it for Jits, riding seemed like the next logical step.
(Oh, dirtjumping = boxer briefs)
(Exception is when I'm rocking roadie or XC style, nothing goes under the lycra)


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

Some baggies i picked up from REI came w/ a chamois so nothing under that


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

fox padded shorts. fit just like boxer briefs


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## Wiggles (Jun 8, 2009)

HTFR said:


> Hello kitty panties. Unless im racing then I man up to the Batman underoos.


Same, but I'm rocking Sponge Bob for racing


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

Lift days - TLD padded shorts
Non Lift days - Castanelli(sp?) lycras they are so fricking comfortable.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

my fox shorts came with an inner pair of shorts with pads, i usually wear my road shorts against my skin.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Nothing. 
Commando.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Nike Combat Pro padded shorts. They're really comfortable, breath really well and seem to protect well enough. Already had another fall straight to tail bone and I've managed to walk away completely fine(suffered a compression fracture of my t10 vertebra in 2008).


----------

